#ubuntu-java 2006-02-17
<darth> hello
<darth> anyone here??
<darth> i would like some help with getting java to work with firefix
<tashiro> firefix?
<darth> sorry
<darth> firefox :P
<tashiro> What do you want?  Running applets with Firefox?
<darth> yeh.. for example.. runescape
<darth> i know its sad.. but yeh.. running runescape is my goal
<darth> ive got breezy bdager
<darth> badger*
<darth> and it says it need the java thingo
<darth> however i downloaded the java jre
<darth> and installed using sudo
<darth> and it still didnt work
<tashiro> Have you package a java package from your jdk binary?
<tashiro> Have you made...
<tashiro> Using java-package 
<darth> i just unzip it and stuff using tar -zxvf and thats it
<darth> ohh
<darth> where is that?
<tashiro> Google for make-jpkg and java-package
<darth> thanx
<darth> breezy badger is awesome ay
<darth> it picked up my acx111 wireless card and installed it properly
<darth> i got it working
<zakame> hello all
<tashiro> hi zakame
<zakame> hello tashiro 
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-14
<guyvdb> hi
<guyvdb> what's this channel about?
<guyvdb> somebody anybody?
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-16
<jk_> hi, anyone here using eclipse-gcj?
<doko> yes
<eeos> hi there. are packages of the open source version of sun java already available in k-x-ubuntu?
<jk_> hi doko, are you there?
<eeos> hi there. are packages of the open source version of sun java already available in k-x-ubuntu? I read documentation on the net, but info is pretty confusing. Is sun java already open or not? there are apparently contradicting positions.
<doko> no
<guyvdb> hi
<guyvdb> is anybody active here?
<doko> you seem to be active ;)
<guyvdb> :)
<guyvdb> i was wondering what this channel was about
<guyvdb> mainly because i'd like to develop java software for ubuntu
<guyvdb> but i guess there's not really an audience for that
<doko> maybe not, it's more about providing java support in ubuntu, i.e. packaging 
<guyvdb> so is there anything i can do?
<doko> guyvdb: sure!
<doko> not sure, how much you want to do ... our next big task will be the packaging of maven2
<doko> that includes about 50 new source packages
<guyvdb> i see
<guyvdb>  i'm afraid that i have 0 experience with packaging
<doko> guyvdb: you can learn it :)
<guyvdb> i'd like to yes
<doko> find an application, which is not yet packaged for ubuntu (start with a small one)
<guyvdb> so maven does what exacly? i creates jar files from eclipse projects? isnt that built-in?
<doko> well, yes, eclipse-3.3 uses it
<doko> but maven is not a starter project
<guyvdb> hm
<guyvdb> i'll hang out in this channel, see what i can pick up
<guyvdb> i've tried reading the devel mailing list but it's not very interesting for a beginner 
<doko> http://httpunit.sourceforge.net/
<doko> would be a small example (and needed for maven)
<doko> you may want to subscribe to #ubuntu-motu as well
<doko> irc & ML
<guyvdb> thanks
<guyvdb> i gtg, i'll check it out in an hour
<doko> maybe look at another package as an example, i.e. libxerces2-java
<guyvdb> reading the ubuntu packaging guide...
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-17
<vil> guyvdb, hi
<vil> if you would have any questions regarding packaging, you can also contact me, if doko would be unavailable.
<vil> I am trying to help him a bit, too.
<guyvdb> thanks vil
<arnor> hello World!
<arnor> guyvdb: hi!
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-11
<magicrobotmonkey> any word on sparc yet?
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-12
<bikram> hi 
<bikram> is it possible to add extra HTTP headers ? :-s 
<bikram> in HTTP request being sent from browsers.. 
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-13
<tlrobinson> lash
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-14
<dejavu76> hi
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-15
<yurinotigor> anybody out there?
<yurinotigor> wondering why there is no tomcat6 package. 
<yurinotigor> resources or is there a technical difficulty? Read something about the maven build being a show stopper
<DJ__> hey how to execute .class files saved in other directories other than java/bin ??
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-10
<KarlsBerg87> Hello
<KarlsBerg87> someone why since today i get this error when try run eclipse ganymede?  NULL: java.lang.Object
<KarlsBerg87> http://dpaste.com/118739/
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-12
<persia> I'm not going to make the Java meeting tonight.  Could someone else run it?
<Leon_Nardella> Good morning. Er.. I'd like to know if there's some way to install sun-java6-jdk without user interaction ( automagically accepting Sun's license ). :X
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-13
<Riddell> Koon: yeah I want to package, sesame
<Riddell> I have it building ok on my machine, but in a chroot it insists on downloading files (which won't work for a buildd of course)
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/117702/
<Koon> hm.
<Riddell> so something seems to be different about my own system that it doesn't need to download stuff
<Riddell> but I've no idea what
<Koon> For simple things that happen to use maven, there is the possibility to use maven-ant-helper that basically wraps the buid into a simple ant build.xml
<Koon> but Sesame looks large
<Koon> (looking at that reactor build order)
<Riddell> it's a beast
<Koon> For medium-sized thing we expect to have support for Maven packaging at the start of jaunty+1
<Koon> (synced from twerver work in debian)
<Koon> twerner, I mean
<Riddell> but it works, I just don't know how
<Koon> however very large things would probably still fail, since we would provide a unique version of each artifact when the very large thing usually will ask for several versions of the same artifact and fail if you cheat it
<Koon> I fear Sesame falls into the last category
<Riddell> Koon: want to see if it builds for you?  http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/sesame/
<Koon> i'm pretty sure it builds. The problem is working around the online download of deps
<Riddell> but it doesn't do the download on my laptop
<Riddell> only in a chroot
<Riddell> is the download cached somewhere?
<Koon> yes. ~/.m2
<Koon> the method we use is to provide to the build something that looks like the repository maven would have ended up downloading
<Koon> but that in reality would link to the system-installed JAR artifacts
<Riddell> bah fooey
<Koon> There wrer two implementations of those, the one we speced i nUbuntu and the one Debian-java finally started
<Koon> We discussed that last week with twerner and decided that we should use Debian model since it's better for us to sync it from them
<Koon> rather than go our own slightly-different route. Furthermore their design was done by someone that kinda knows maven. While our design was done by me ;)
<Riddell> what an insane build system
<Koon> so we expect to be able to build a helloworld maven project at the start of the Jaunty+1 cycle
<Koon> but something like Sesame or geronimo is still a very long way
<Koon> You /could/ rewrite the Sesame build system completely so that it does not use Maven, but that's a hell of a work.
<Koon> so doko summarized our current advice very well :)
<Koon> Riddell: yes, that's a quite insane build system. Makes (some) sense if you only build binaries once. Which is kinda the idea behind Java.
<Koon> But from a distro pov it's simply a walking nightmare
<Riddell> and people wonder why java has a bad reputation in the free software world
<Riddell> Koon: and there's no way to just include the files it would cache?
<Riddell> i.e. fake the cache
<Koon> Riddell: well, you could tar up the repository it caches, include it as part of the sources, and run mvn in offline mode to make sure it does no freshness check
<Koon> but that would be including binaries as part of the source
<Koon> which is no-no for most repositories, if not all.
<Riddell> most of the files are there .pom  XML files
<Koon> there are quite a few JAR files normally.
<Riddell> there's a bunch of .jar files but they ought to be packagable I'd have thought
<Koon> you'll also miss "maven plugins"
<Koon> yes, it's basically a packaging effort and some tools to help in the process
<Koon> but since we provide a single version of each artifact, slightly different from the one Maven requests, it /may/fail
<Riddell> ok, time to give up I think
<Koon> since JARs usually break API without warning
<Riddell> thanks for the information Koon
<Koon> Riddell: if that's an option, I'd recommend it.
<Koon> Riddell: you're welcome. I always like to rant about it.
<Riddell> Koon: is there an easy way to override where maven looks for that .m2 cache?  I guess I could package it for multiverse
<Koon> you have to provide a settings.xml file... hmm just a sec
<Koon> mvn --settings debian/prepare-settings.xml --offline
<Koon> with something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/117731/ in the .xml feil
<Koon> file, even
<Koon> Riddell: got to go. Good luck :)
<Riddell> thanks
<rzr> http://rzr.online.fr/q/now 1234567890day countdown started
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-15
<Leon_Nardella> Is this a good place to look for help on building icedtea6 on Ubuntu?
<EruditeHermit> hi can anyone help me with getting openjdk and eclipse to work together? I get the following error when I try to run the appletviewer sun.applet.AppletViewer not fond in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader
<EruditeHermit> thank you in advance
<hicham> hi there
<hicham> hi there
<hicham> hi there
<EruditeHermit> hicham: hi
<hicham> how r u doing?
<EruditeHermit> not bad
<EruditeHermit> do you know about ubuntu-java stuff?
<hicham> a little bit
<hicham> it is a packaging room
<hicham> no?
<EruditeHermit> can you help me with a problem
<EruditeHermit> yes
<hicham> yes
<hicham> if i can
<hicham> ask
<EruditeHermit> hi can anyone help me with getting openjdk and eclipse to work together? I get the following error when I try to run the appletviewer sun.applet.AppletViewer not fond in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader
<EruditeHermit> repost from earlier
<EruditeHermit> I have openjdk-6-jdk installed
<hicham> but why openjdk?
<hicham> it is still incomplete
<hicham> it is a work in progress
<EruditeHermit> what is missing?
<hicham> a lot of classes and stuff
<EruditeHermit> I thought sun opened most of it and what it did not, was reverse engineered
<EruditeHermit> I thought it passed the tests to make sure it was compliant
<EruditeHermit> or am I wrong?
<hicham> it is compliant
<hicham> but not complete
<hicham> otherwise sun will loose the market
<EruditeHermit> I see
<EruditeHermit> what all is missing
<hicham> eclipse runs well with gcj?
<EruditeHermit> well it is running apart from the appletviewer
<EruditeHermit> there is even an eclipse-jdt-gcj package in ubuntu
<hicham> yes
<hicham> in ubuntu there is two alternatives
<hicham> the native version of eclipse built with gcj
<hicham> and the one that runs with sun-jre
<hicham> have u tried sun's jre?
<EruditeHermit> no
<EruditeHermit> but I'd rather use the open source version if at all possible
<hicham> why?
<hicham> most people use sun-jre
<EruditeHermit> because I support open software
<hicham> me too
<hicham> here is a tip
<hicham> try to find the class in jre and put in OpenJDK's runtime
<hicham> usually, there is a main jar file
<hicham> which contains the basic runtime classes
<EruditeHermit> doesn't it load all the classes in jre?
<EruditeHermit> already
<hicham> yes, but as u told, it doesnt find some classes
<EruditeHermit> how do I find it?
<hicham> plus, the open jdk wont use the sun package
<hicham> it is obvious
<EruditeHermit> err
<EruditeHermit> I'm new to all this
<EruditeHermit> so forgive my ignorance
<hicham> me too i m new dont worry
<hicham> r u working on ubuntu?
<EruditeHermit> yes
<EruditeHermit> I have hte ubuntu packages installed
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> I got it to work
<EruditeHermit> somehow
<EruditeHermit> but I still am confused by something
<hicham> how did u do?
<EruditeHermit> so
<hicham> what?
<EruditeHermit> it turns out that I seem to have 2 javas installed
<EruditeHermit> if I go to run
<EruditeHermit> then there is a tab called JRE
<EruditeHermit> in that tab there is Project JRE (OpenJDK)
<hicham> here is a program to help you : galternatives
<hicham> and u can choose from the project properties too
<EruditeHermit> but it is using a jre in a directory called java-1.5.0-gcj-4.3-1.5.0.0
<EruditeHermit> and also one directory called openjdk-6-jdk
<EruditeHermit> why are there two?
<hicham> u have to choose the compiler
<hicham> and the runtime
<EruditeHermit> but why do I have two when I only installed openjdk-6-jdk
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> I am confused why I have gcj as well as openjdk
<EruditeHermit> and what the difference is
<EruditeHermit> for example
<EruditeHermit> I seem to have 2 implementations of java in /usr/lib/jvm/
<EruditeHermit> one is /usr/lib/jvm/openjdk-6-jdk and the other is /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-gcj-4.3-1.5.0.0
<hicham> openjdk is project different from gcj
<hicham> it may uses some elements of it
<hicham> but it is not the same
<hicham> java-gcj is installed by default
<hicham> that is why there is a folder for it
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<hicham> do u understand now?
<EruditeHermit> i guess
<EruditeHermit> can I get rid of the gcj version
<EruditeHermit> can i remove the package gcj-4.3?
<EruditeHermit> the whole java situation is so confusing because there are so many open source implementations of it
<EruditeHermit> cacao, openjdk, gcj, icedtea
<EruditeHermit> and many of them overlap
<EruditeHermit> but they also all have their own packages
<EruditeHermit> which makes it a big mess for someone who doesn't know what they are doing
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-15
<klrguy> i am getting " The import java.util.Scanner cannot be resolved" . how can i resolve this?
<nthykier> slytherin: About the removal of servlet2.4 - eclipse depends on it, so I would appreciate if it was allowed to stay
<nthykier> slytherin: but I am definitely pro the removal of servlet2.3
<nthykier> ttx: hey - About the removal of servlet2.4 - eclipse depends on it, so I would appreciate if it was allowed to stay, but I am definitely pro the removal of servlet2.3. (I also mentioned it to slytherin just before you joined)
<ttx> nthykier: ok, ideally we would just follow Debian here
<nthykier> ttx: then we should probably sell the idea to Debian :P
<slytherin> nthykier: Ok. But I will make it so that other rdeps of servlet2.4 start using servlet2.5
<nthykier> slytherin: That would be great
<slytherin> In any case. The first thing on my TODO list for this week is getting JSTL packaged.
<nthykier> I wish I could do the same for eclipse, but sadly it needs both 2.4 and 2.5 at the same time
<slytherin> nthykier: ttx: Does either of you know how can I configure the directory in which jetty will put compiled JSP. I found some references of such a configuration parameter but did not find any actual example.
<ttx> slytherin: hmmm... no.
<slytherin> ttx: Is OpenJDK currently in a state to supersede Sun Java? Any idea who requested the removal of Sun Java?
<ttx> slytherin: I think it was the security team
<slytherin> The removal reason didn't state security reasons.
<slytherin> It just said 'Superseded by OpenJDK'.
<slytherin> ttx: ^
<ttx> I don't really know the status of this...
<ttx> Maybe it's part of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-dropping-sun-java6
<slytherin> So many items on the list are TODO. :-(
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-17
<vishu> why a class has only one super class?
<gemini88888> hi there is someone ?
<nthykier> gemini88888: Yes, though we cannot help with java-coding stuff
<gemini88888> it's not a problem code for me
<nthykier> alright, lets hear it
<gemini88888> wanna just know something about my jre6 and annexe jdk
<gemini88888> it's ok for you ?
<nthykier> go ahead and ask - I did not mean to scare you from asking; it is just that most people coming here should have been in ##java :)
<gemini88888> thanks ^^
<gemini88888> i develop on eclipse, jre6 is my java runtime environnement, i try to develop for a mobile applet
<gemini88888> i had download an sdk for it, but in eclipse ... there is like unfounded sdk environnement
<nthykier> unfounded sdk environment?
<gemini88888> yes, like microedition tool imputed in my sdk but not available in my eclipse (like a jre6 parameter only)
<gemini88888> microedition isn't situated in jre6
<gemini88888> *** very cool to chat about it with someone ***
<nthykier> I am not sure if Ubuntu have any ME jre's - I do not recall seeing any of them
<nthykier> which jre6 do you use? openjdk?
<gemini88888> i use windows 7, and put my browser path for sdk in my windows environnement CLASSPATH
<gemini88888> i use JDK 1.0.0_18 (the last one) and JRE6
<gemini88888> i use JDK 1.6.0_18 (the last one) and JRE6
<gemini88888> ** mistake **
<gemini88888> JDK and JRE6 are in different folder
<gemini88888> SDK 1.1.2 is in another too
<nthykier> gemini88888: technically we do not have anything to do with Windows; though I suppose we could run into to people trying to do the same on Ubuntu. Who provided your JRE/JDK? sun?
<nthykier> it may be referred to as the "vendor"
<gemini88888> JRE/JDK ... yes i think it is sun because it was the official java website download
<gemini88888> SDK was an alter installation's option of Java instalation (like Java ME)
<gemini88888> u_u it was Java ME
<nthykier> gemini88888: Have you tried to download java ME from http://developers.sun.com/downloads/
<gemini88888> yes of course, then SDK folder was built by Java ME instalation
<gemini88888> but :s in eclipse, it's like 2 roads jre6 and nothing else
<gemini88888> the second road should be the SDK but it isn't work
<nthykier> gemini88888: you can add more JREs to eclipse under Windows -> Preferences and then go to java-> installed JRE
<gemini88888> i full re-install 3 times
<gemini88888> i check for it
<nthykier> Window*
<gemini88888> ok, i'm at Preference > installed JREs
<nthykier> There should be an "Add"
<gemini88888> ok
<gemini88888> *** wanna install Java ME ***
<gemini88888> there is 3 option
<nthykier> yeah, try the Standard VM
<gemini88888> ok
<nthykier> and give it the path to the folder where your ME java is installed
<gemini88888> 5 secondes
<gemini88888> there where i am
<gemini88888> i pointed about my SDK folder, then it said to me than it is not a JRE root folder, i point on JDK folder and it ... match
<nthykier> mmm, the JDK was not an ME java, right?
<gemini88888> SDK folder contains the rightest tool for mobile applet ... i think (bad ?)
<slytherin> nthykier: Any idea why libmx4j-java synced from Debian is FTBFS in Ubuntu? (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmx4j-java) I can not access the build log or I would have looked at error myself.
<gemini88888> no JDK is not ME java
<gemini88888> i think it java only
<gemini88888> SDK is ME java
<nthykier> slytherin:  javahelper: Depends: python-scriptutil but it is not installable
<nthykier> slytherin: Dependency issue
<nthykier> gemini88888: okay - then I do not know what to do if it does not like your ME java
<gemini88888> xDDDD
<gemini88888> lol
<nthykier> gemini88888: maybe you should ask in #java and see if they have experienced it
<gemini88888> i have to switch chat plaza for #java ?
<gemini88888> thanks nthykier, i could instal JDK lib also :)
<gemini88888> i just have to perform it for my sdk ;)
<slytherin> nthykier: Let me discuss this with python folks.
<nthykier> gemini88888: you are welcome - sorry I could not be of more use
<nthykier> slytherin: you may want to poke to mjj29 in #debian-java (on irc.d.o) about it as well in case it is a permanent issue
<gemini88888> *** thinking about rooting my sdk folder as a jre root folder ***
<nthykier> (or file a bug against javahelper in Debian :P )
<slytherin> nthykier: Will do.
<gemini88888> #java channel ???
<gemini88888> how ?
<nthykier>  /join #java
<nthykier> gemini88888: ^ write that above
<nthykier> gemini88888: you may have to register your nick to enter it though
<gemini88888> ok, maybe i will not see you again (cause for a switching canal), so thanks a lot for a great helping hand :)
<gemini88888> cya
<nthykier> gemini88888: you are welcome :)
<deostroll> is JavaFX similar to adobe cs3?
<persia> Anyone know the featureset for the new upstreams of jasperreports, cobertura, or libhibernate3-java ?  Do we want these in lucid?  How about libfonts-java and libxml-java ?
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-18
<Iv4nb> good morning people
<Iv4nb> can somebody tell me How To PATH Java so I can start with compiling
<Iv4nb> I have issue to do that on Ubuntu
<Iv4nb> I installed everything , just PATH ... if
<nthykier> Iv4nb: hi java is in PATH by default if you install a jvm via Ubuntu's repositories
<Iv4nb> Yes , I just succeed to compile it ... I was in wrong folder /numb ...
<Iv4nb> nthykier: can U see this http://pastie.org/830513
<nthykier>  Iv4nb: you have to go up one folder and run java myfirstjavaprog.Main (Assuming your class is named Main and in the package "myfirstjavaprog")
<Iv4nb> Hello world
<Iv4nb> nthykier: Tnx a Lot !
<Iv4nb> I guess Im ready to go learning now :)
<nthykier> Iv4nb: you are welcome - by the way, for java coding questions you should checkout the #java channel instead as they know more about that
<Iv4nb> ok tnx
<Guest99615> help me !
<Guest99615> install java last version ?
<nthykier> Guest99615: install default-jre, default-jdk or default-jre-headless
<nthykier> Guest99615: You most likely one the first, unless you are going to compile java programs in which case you want the second... the only reason for choosing the third would be if you know you are not going to run java programs with a GUI and you need to save space
<Guest99615> now update to 16 to 18 java6?
<nthykier> Guest99615: I suppose that depends on the vendor you need - for openjdk, I believe Ubuntu have 6b17-1.7 in their coming release (10.04) though I am not sure, since I don't use Ubuntu
<Guest99615> 10x
<persia> lifeless: Just out of curiosity, now that Ubuntu has 6.8, have you tried in-repo netbeans?
<lifeless> persia: no
<persia> I'd be curious how well it works for you, and I suspect Juli would be as well :)
<persia> dogfooding and all that :)
<lifeless> sure, problem is - that machine is running karmic; and its not my work machine : its my games machine
<persia> heh.
<persia> Nevermind then.
<lifeless> and my laptop really doesn't have enough juice to do netbeans
<persia> It does take a bit, unfortunately.
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-19
<davidekholm> Hi. I'm the founder of Jalbum (http://jalbum.net). We've just adopted our web photo album software for Ubuntu and packaged it as a .deb package
<davidekholm> Can anyone here give me guidance on how to get Jalbum into "Ubuntu Software Center"
<davidekholm>  We're true freeware, no crippleware, but Jalbum is only 50% open source
<davidekholm> Jalbum is very popular on Windows and Mac with over 5 million downloads and over 26 million published web albums to servers all over the world. Now we want to give Ubuntu users a proper experience of our software. I figure, getting into "Ubuntu Software Center" is the ideal path.
<slytherin> davidekholm: I don't know yet if Ubuntu Software Center can list third party applications. You will have to ask about that on #ubuntu-devel.
<slytherin> davidekholm: If you want to get Jalbum in ubuntu repository then #ubuntu-motu is the channel. But we are in feature freeze so it is unlikely that new software will be accepted in repositories.
<davidekholm> Thanks for this info!
<davidekholm> Can you tell me if there is any difference between what's available on "Ubuntu Software Center" and when I issue "apt-get <package name>" from the command prompt. Sorry for these newbie questions.
<davidekholm> Right now we've just made our application available on our site, but I figure there are more ways to make it available to the Ubuntu community if "Ubuntu Software Center" is closed.
<slytherin> davidekholm: There is no difference. AFAIK, software center lists applications from repository only (as of no now).
<davidekholm> Ok. Thanks
<davidekholm> Does it work this way that there is one default Ubuntu repository preconfigured in Ubuntu, but users can add more repositories to browse apps from?
<slytherin> davidekholm: Yes it does.
<davidekholm> Ok, but should I assume that 90% Ubuntu users don't care to add more repositories to their app browser? I.e. is it worth the effort to trying to get into other repositories than the default?
<slytherin> davidekholm: Most users don't add extra repositories.
<davidekholm> I figured that. So, I should contact MOTU, right?
<slytherin> right
<davidekholm> Thank you for your assistance. If you haven't checked out Jalbum, now's the time :-) All at http://jalbum.net/software
<davidekholm> (We run a hosting service too, that's how we make revenue. However we don't force any users to use it. With Jalbum you can publish web photo albums to any server in the world)
<hannesw_> doko: will the openjdk/rhino bug be fixed in Lucid as it stands?
<hannesw_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/255149/comments/16
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 255149 in openbravo "javascript script support through rhino should not be on bootclasspath" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hannesw_> as i understand, lucid uses openjdk 6b17, based on icedTea 1.7
<persia> hannesw_: The comment you cite is the upload of b18 to lucid.
<persia> What goal to you seek to have accomplished?
<hannesw_> persia: I want that bug fixed in lucid
<hannesw_> and was wondering if the fix needs to be backported to icedTea 1.7 in order to achieve that
<persia> The comment you cite claims that it is.  Have you tested to confirm this is or is not the case?
<hannesw_> http://icedtea.classpath.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=179#c11
<ubottu> icedtea.classpath.org bug 179 in IcedTea6 "javascript script support through rhino should not be on bootclasspath" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<persia> I'm sure doko believes it fixed, or the changelog wouldn't read as it does.
<hannesw_> no, but package info for lucid says it's using openjdk 6b17, based on icedTea 1.7
<hannesw_> that's why i'm asking.
<persia> What is your source of "package info"?
<hannesw_> the packages db on packages.ubuntu.com
<persia> Ah.  That's usually out of date by a day or two at lesat.
<hannesw_> ok
<persia> And the upload of b18 was only about 45 minutes ago.
<persia> (based on the comment you cited)
<hannesw_> good to know
<hannesw_> thank you!
<persia> No problem.
<persia> Do you have a lucid chroot available?
<hannesw_> nope, haven't installed it yet
<persia> Are you running karmic?
<hannesw_> yes
<persia> If you install ubuntu-dev-tools, and accept the recommendation on pbuilder, you can construct a chroot for testing some stuff (including this bug) easily.
<persia> Run `pbuilder-dist lucid create` to download the minimum and create a chroot (on a karmic system).
<persia> Then run `pbuilder-dist lucid login` to log into it.
<persia> You can then install packages, run stuff, etc.
<hannesw_> cool, thanks for the tips. will try this now.
<persia> GUI stuff won't work without more effort, nor will anything that is kernel-dependent, or requires stuff in initramfs, etc, but for any bugs of this class it's a handy way to test without a full upgrade.
<persia> If it's not fixed, you'll want to report your results soonest, so that it can be fixed.
<persia> IF it is fixed, you'll be sure it's fixed, rather than relying on hearsay (even a trustworthy person may be busy at a given moment, or rushed, or make a minor mistake locally).
<persia> You may have to wait a couple hours to have openjdk-6 6b18~pre1-0ubuntu1 available: it needs to get compiled first :)
<hannesw_> perfect! thanks a lot
<persia> Thanks for helping test Java.  We like it to work, but rely on testers to make sure it really does :)
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-21
<Rirto6> hi
<Rirto6> Looking for a good tutorial on packaging Java applications into single .deb installers. Any recommendations?
<persia> I don't think there's a one-size-fits-all guide.
<persia> In the simple case, it's so trivial as to be pointless, and in the complex case, it's sufficiently complicated to be confusing.
<Rirto6> How about a basic one for me to learn off?
<Rirto6> Just a neat trivial one to get me started?
<persia> (plus there are *many* variants of the complicated case, depending on the source of complication).
<persia> Well, let's first see if you have the simple case :)
<Rirto6> Okay, nothing needs to be compiled, there is both a source folder & a binary folder
<persia> Firstly, do you have the source code, and is it under a redistributable license?
<Rirto6> Yes
<Rirto6> GPL & LGPL
<persia> OK.  Next: does it just automatically work with /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/rules.tiny?
 * Rirto6 checks
 * Rirto6 tests
<Rirto6> persia: Hmm... everything seems to work
<Rirto6> With just the one hitch, nothing was installed
<Rirto6> (nothing was copied to the /usr/bin)
<persia> OK.  You probably need to add a debian/install file.
<persia> Just to confirm, the source was recompiled, yes?
<Rirto6> I think so
<Rirto6> persia: Do you have any nice examples for the install file?
<persia> Great.  You have the trivial case, and so don't need a guide :)
<Rirto6> :)
<Rirto6> I'm confused with the meaning of that word
<Rirto6> You have the 'New' case, so don't need a guide
<persia> Adding a single line like "myappwrapper usr/bin" would copy your wrapper (where you set classpath and stuff).
<Rirto6> Oh
<Rirto6> Sorry, got the word novel & trivial mixed up
<persia> You'll want another line sticking your jar into /usr/share/java
<Rirto6> persia: Sorry, you lost me there
 * Rirto6 goes to brush his teeth
<persia> You probably want two lines in debian/install : one for a wrapper to stick in usr/bin, and another for your .jar file to go in usr/share/java/
<persia> Because policy forbids having the .jar directly in usr/bin
<Rirto6> persia: It's not a single jar file.
<persia> No?  What is it?
<Rirto6> http://www.processing.org
<Rirto6> I'm on #ubuntu-java because it a) compiles to pure java b) In some docos is described as a class library of java
<Rirto6> & c) required the jdk
<persia> I'm having wildly variable download speeds, but should be back with you in a bit (somewhere between 2 and 20 minutes, according to the counter)
<Rirto6> kk
 * Rirto6 didn't even have Internet for two weeks before today
<Rirto6> (about 6 hours ago)
<Rirto6> persia: Remember to get the SVN as well
<Rirto6> BTW: I don't want you to do the work for me, I just want to be guided in the right direction
<persia> No need: I just want to get a look at what this is.
 * Rirto6 is aware that he is close to accomplishing
<Rirto6> persia: Certainly
<persia> I have a suspicion that you might want to split it into a few bits, but need to verify before I can know I'm pointing you in the right direction.
<persia> I suspect you can get the rest of what you want with debian/install
<Rirto6> 2 bits would be nice
<persia> It just installs a file or directory on each line.
<Rirto6> 1 bit with everything from the svn (source) & the other bit with the program (binary)
<persia> But that might not end up with the best quality package.
<Rirto6> Oh
<persia> So, you don't want that.
<Rirto6> Well in that case, include them both I suppose, in the one binary?
<persia> You want to start with the source, and then package it, and then build the package, and that generates the binary.
<Rirto6> Hmm
<persia> No, the binary shouldn't have the source: that just wastes space.
<Rirto6> Not sure it works that way with Processing
<persia> Hrm.  By download agent claims it's been at 100% for the lat 40MB.
<persia> s/By/My/
<Rirto6> arghh
<Rirto6> try aria2
<persia> How big is the download?
 * persia is at 140MB so far
<Rirto6> Good question actually
<Rirto6> 186.9MB
<Rirto6> I think
<persia> Oh, then I'm getting closer :)
<Rirto6> :)
<Rirto6> What are you on now?
<Rirto6> (I feel like saying "Are we there yet?")
<persia> 180
<Rirto6> kk
<persia> It's not actually compressed, although named "tgz" :)
<persia> Compression would save some bandwidth.
<Rirto6> Yeah
<Rirto6> Packages are compressed, so I though I'd just do that
<Rirto6> Makes it easier for them
<persia> OK, so this is a bit more complicated.
<Rirto6> Actually with the tgz I had to mount it rather than untar it
<Rirto6> persia: Well there are multiple files, and the jdk is a dependency
<persia> I just renamed it to .tar, and untarred it :)
<Rirto6> :)
<persia> So, everything in lib/ should probably be deleted and the tarball repackaged.
<persia> And check to make sure that those libraries are available on the system (most of them seem to be at first glance)
<persia> You probably want a -doc package containing reference/ and examples/
<Rirto6> Hmm
<Rirto6> Wait, it has it's own libraries
<Rirto6> I know that for sure
<persia> Are the contents of libraries/ local libraries or foreign libraries?
<Rirto6> (most of them are default though)
<Rirto6> Not entirely sure, at the moment I want to get a .deb out there, then I'll work on it more tomorrow night
<persia> The stuff in lib/ is stuff like antlr and ecj.  I'm certain those aren't unique to processing :)
<Rirto6> But for now I want to get it all working & out there
<persia> I'm not sure you can do that in a GPL compliant way.
<persia> Because of the "preferred form for modification" clause.
<persia> That prohibits distributing jars if you don't know you have the source that produces them
<Rirto6> Ouch
<persia> And it's unfortunately common in the Java community to grab some binary jar from some site and embed it.
<persia> Which is technically a contract violation.  Not so many prosecute, but it always pays to be careful.
<Rirto6> Well how long would it take to do your method
<Rirto6> ?
<persia> Well, splitting the package is trivial.
<Rirto6> (for an untrained person such as I)
<persia> Just add a second Package: stanza to debian/control and create two debian/install files: debian/processing.install and debian/processing-doc.install
<persia> List the files you want in the processing package in the first, and the ones you want in processing-doc in the second.
<persia> Make sure that the processing package depends on the system libraries that match the ones in lib/
<persia> (which makes dropping lib/ trivial)
<persia> libraries/ is more interesting, because it's unclear at first glance whether those are part of processing or separate.
<persia> It might take a while to dig through that, but you might be able to postpone some of that.
<persia> I'm not sure whether you want to have a separate processing-tools package, or just stick mangler into processing.  That's more a judgement call.
<persia> Either way shouldn't be that much extra effort.
<Rirto6> Nah, I'd like to keep everything together
<Rirto6> Eventually I might make separate packages
<persia> (well, except the docs :) )
<Rirto6> eg; docs, tools, examples
<persia> Well, OK.  Works to start.  Splitting is good, but can be delayed.
<persia> So, shortlist for the easy way
<persia> 1) repack the tarball to drop the stuff in lib/
<Rirto6> Let's start from scratch, which do I want, what's in the SVN or in the tgz?
<persia> 2) make sure that the stuff in java/ and libraries/ is getting put in a jar.
<persia> Doesn't really matter.  I'd probably use the .tgz, just because it's a known release, and therefore less likely to have a half-completed bit.
<persia> Yeah, compressing the tarball, I end up with only 66MB, rather than 180.
<persia> I'm sure that's worth an upstream bug.
<Rirto6> Sure
<Rirto6> I'll put that in
<persia> So back to my shortlist
<persia> 3) create some wrapper shell scripts that set the classpath and call the created jar files with the right arguments.
<persia> 4) use debian/install to stick everything in the right place (can install files or directories)
<persia> Done!
<persia> I'm not convinced that package would comply with the licenses (you'd have to do source inspection and license review, which can take a lot of time)
<persia> I'm also not convinced that's the best way to package it
<persia> But it ought to work.
<persia> Based on the description on the upstream website, I'd probably want to split up the various processing libraries, so that people who wrote stuff using processing would only need to have their users install the libraries needed for their application, rather than everything.
<persia> And then have processing as a general app, processing-tools for mangler and anything else that gets added later, and processing-doc containing the reference and examples.
<persia> But that's a lot of binary packages, and requires more thought to organise right (so not something for the impatient)
<Rirto6> Hmm
<Rirto6> Thanks for the guide
<Rirto6> Would you mind helping me write 3) & 4)?
<Rirto6> (you'll get mention for helping with binarise the software, of course)
<persia> For 3) install any java app, and take a look at the /usr/bin entry.  They're all about the same.
<persia> For 4), it's just a list of things to install.  Each line has a source and destination.
<Rirto6> How do I generate 4)
<persia> The source is relative to the package directory, and the destination is relative to the filesystem.
<persia> With a text editor :)
<Rirto6> So, find & sed?
<persia> It's really just lines like "foo.jar usr/share/java"
<Rirto6> I've already created 3 or 4 different Installer Scripts for Windows
<Rirto6> Including XML type ones
<persia> it's lots less complicated then that :)
<Rirto6> Sounds more complicated actually
<Rirto6> persia: There were so many files
 * Rirto6 just deleted all processing files/folder/archives
 * Rirto6 is about to start from scratch
 * Rirto6 is downloading Processing
<Rirto6> persia: Wait, it downloaded 66MB, then decompressed
<Rirto6> persia: We are talking about over 2½ thousand files
<Rirto6> persia: Just confirming, I'm excluding /processing-1.0.9/lib from the first tarball?
 * Rirto6 JARred /processing-1.0.9/java & /processing-1.0.9/libraries, excluded the directories & packaged everything but those [now JARred] directories & /processing-1.0.9/lib.
<Rirto6> persia: Please tell me if I'm doing/have done anything wrong
<Rirto6> (the archive is a tar.gz)
<persia> I'd have created the jars during compilation, but that works, kinda.
<Rirto6> persia: I think this project is too complicated for my first Debian (.deb) package
<persia> Pretty much anything that doesn't fall into the trivial case "works with rules.tiny with minimal fuss" is not a good place to start.
<Rirto6> Can you help me with just getting the .deb file to successfully install the program, and we can worry tomorrow night about making it adhere to the debian policy
<Rirto6> ?
<persia> You don't have a working .deb file yet?
<persia> What part of the debian/install file isn't working for you?
<Rirto6> Not sure
<Rirto6> I'll try once more
<Rirto6> brb
<Rirto6> persia: I must be doing something extremely wrong
<Rirto6> I have a 7.7kb .deb file
<persia> pastebin your debian/install file?
<Rirto6> Sorry, back now
<Rirto6> persia: No need for pastebin, just have the one line;
<Rirto6> processing usr/bin
<persia> Oh, so you need some more lines to install the rest of the package :)
<persia> Just add one line for each file or directory you want to install.
<Rirto6> persia: No, I mean, I can't find the program 'processing' anywhere
<Rirto6> I thought I'd test it out on at least one
<persia> Did you install the generated .deb file?
<persia> It should contain /usr/bin/processing
<Rirto6> persia: http://pastebin.com/d34f1c2bb
<Rirto6> Finally got it to work, however get that^
<persia> pastebin your debian/install ?
<Rirto6> processing usr/bin/processing
<persia> Drop the last entry fthere.
<persia> You want just "processing usr/bin"
<persia> With that line, you're suggesting it should make a /usr/bin/processing in which to put the proessing file.
<Rirto6> Hmm
<Rirto6> That's weird
<Rirto6> Because without that it didn't work at all
<Rirto6> All well, now, to sed!
<Rirto6> (& beyond)
<Rirto6> [to generate the file]
<Rirto6> Already have one which has a similiar function to generate the XML files for Windows
<Rirto6> Which I was using with sed, awk & find within Cygwin
<persia> You really don't want to do it that way.
<persia> It may be helpful for you to get a package in the next couple hours, but it will ultimately be a complete waste of time.
<Rirto6> eh
 * Rirto6 was bringing in his monitor from downstairs, hasn't started work on the install file yet
<persia> So, what you want to do, if you want to do it right, is to set up ant to build all the source into a small (known) number of jars
<persia> And then just list those jars in debian/install.
<persia> But that's more work.
<persia> (although also significantly more likely to be correct and cause fewer bugs later)
<Rirto6> Great
<Rirto6> I'll do a bad package tonight
<Rirto6> & a good package tomorrow night
<persia> Right :)
<Rirto6> =]
 * Rirto6 is close
<Rirto6> find $PWD -follow -type f | sed -e 's|/[^/]*\(/.*\)/.*| & \1|
<Rirto6> Has all the info we want
<Rirto6> just wrong order :P
<Rirto6> Wait
<Rirto6> Right order!
<Rirto6> Tis perfect (just need to get rid of the starting space)
<persia> That gets every file.
<persia> I did mention that you could add a line for a directory, right?
<persia> So "tools /usr/share/processing" would copy the entire tools folder?
<Rirto6> Isn't specifying files better?
<persia> And that result would be a bit more readable, no?
<persia> No.
<Rirto6> Okay
<persia> Making the packaging easy to understand is best.
<Rirto6> Well simple edit for that
<persia> Yeah.  If you can't do debian/install in a text editor, you're doing it wrong :)
<Rirto6> find $PWD -follow -type d | sed -e 's|/[^/]*\(/.*\)/.*|& \1|'
<persia> No, you don't need -follow
<Rirto6> How's that command, lists directories only
<persia> And you don't need find.
<persia> There's just 5-6 directories you care about.
<persia> tools/ libraries/ java/ reference/ examples/
<persia> Just add a line for each one, and you're done, if you don't care about policy.
<Rirto6> rly, that all?
<Rirto6> Just the root ones?
<persia> Yes.  Like I said, it's really simple.
<Rirto6> But... the script!
<persia> That will copy the entire tree.
<Rirto6> aww
<persia> I *know* you don't want to install all that stuff, but it gets you a package quickly.
<persia> A bloated, potentially unredistributable package, that doesn't comply with policy, but a package.
<Rirto6> Well all I need for tomorrow is a working package
<Rirto6> Tomorrow night I'll work on making it compliant
<Rirto6> Then hopefully the next day I'll get it into a repository
 * Rirto6 just closed 30 windows that were distracting
 * Rirto6 has finished scripting the installer
 * Rirto6 can now create the installer in under 40 seconds
<Rirto6> :P
<Rirto6> (delete everything but a tar.gz file,  & everything from the original tgz file)
<persia> Well, debian/copyright will be a challenge.  I'd set aside a couple days for that, given the source.
<Rirto6> So what, a week?
<persia> For a large java environment like that, two seems more reasonable.
<persia> One week is enough to get it packaged right and do the license review.
<persia> But it usually takes at least another week to port it to system libraries and work with upstream for awkward bits that need adjustment.
<persia> Of course, that assumes the source is in decent shape.  Eclipse made everyone run screaming for a couple years, and is just now getting sorted.
<Rirto6> Well I'll get the one week down first
<Rirto6> Then release it with everything I used to create it
<Rirto6> Which will hopefully get a bigger userbase to help me with the 2nd week
<Rirto6> persia: Will you be on tomorrow night for more advice?
<persia> I'm often around, but can't promise to have lots of time.
<persia> But just ask questions generally: there's other people around who can help (most of whom have packaged more things from scratch than I)
<Rirto6> Well thanks, you have been of great help
<Rirto6> Let's quickly summarise what needs to be done
<Rirto6> Copyright file needs to be reviewed. System libraries need to be ported, and worked on with upstream to fix the awkward bits that need adjustment. Setup ant to build all the source into a small, known, number of jars. Then all I need to do is list those jars in the install file.
<Rirto6> Is that about it?
 * Rirto6 has to go now
<Rirto6> Thanks again
<persia> That was about it, but I got latent.
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-15
<steveb_> Java isn't my forte got thrown into it.  Code compiles, but at runtime never finds all of java's own libs.  How do I set CLASSPATH so it finds all of Java's classes?
<steveb_> This is how my CLASSPATH is set now...  usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-16
<blair> is icedtea 2.1 going to make it into 12.04?  http://blog.fuseyism.com/index.php/2012/02/15/icedtea-2-1-released-openjdk7-u3-release/
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-17
<ZooMonkey> Hi guys. I am trying to compile Openbravo from source using ANT and the instructions from the wiki, unfortunately it never gives me a JAR, and, I get 1Error 1Warning evertime I try to compile. What am I doing wrong? I'm running on the oldschool Sun JAVA (1.6) using 10.04LTS Ubuntu. No reason for it to not compile. Brand new machine and Linux install - no customization.
<ZooMonkey> I see other people getting my Warning message but when they compile on XP for some reason they get a JAR afterwords. When I try via terminal, it only puts things into /build/classes/ it seems??? ANd I get no JAR :(
<ZooMonkey> the error keeps telling me to recomile with Xlint:unchecked for details , however, when I run "ant -D Xlint=unchecked" ,,, it just says same things
<ZooMonkey> same happens with "ant -D Xlint=false"
<ZooMonkey> whooop! wait I just found its an option in the XML i hav to add
<ZooMonkey> hmmmmm it's not adding into my XML happily at all
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-18
<mih1406> what are the popular Java app in ubuntu?
<mih1406> I just want to help in open source development using Java.
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-19
<zul_> hi all
<zul_> could anybody help me in a my java deficit?
#ubuntu-java 2015-02-13
<zhaotongxue> soga
#ubuntu-java 2016-02-17
<laszlook> Hi, does anybody work with bluecove bluetooth library?
#ubuntu-java 2018-02-15
<s10gopal> how  to install JVM on ubuntu 14.04 ? i am installing a software and getting  "Version 1.7.0_151 of the JVM is not suitable for this product. Version: 1.8 or greater is required.
#ubuntu-java 2019-02-14
<maccampus> Which Java Distro is used by Ubuntu not that Oracle java is not free anymore ?
